# Lindsey's Woolie Friends



## LindseyG (Mar 16, 2012)

I have decided to start a blog for my rabbits especially due to the arrival of a few new additions for my Angora rabbitry. Here are my friends.
Frank, neutered white Flemish Giant buck 1.5 years old






Pumpkin spayed female 75% Satin angora/25% english angora doe 4.5 months old






Cottonball 4.5 month old english angora buck who I thought was a doe but when he went to get spayed they found testicles, lol 





The three of them are bonded 









Coming soon a trio of angora rabbits for breeding. Either Satin or English angoras. Here is a prospect sent by breeder. She is the one on the left. I so wish that the little chestnut agouti on the right was a girl. I will check them all to make sure if I go to look at them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 16, 2012)

Just love the pics :inlove:


----------



## Samara (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazing! I've always wanted an angora with tufted ears like that. I don't have the patience for heaving grooming though, so I don't dare.  

I can't wait to see your angora breeding program get started. They are all going to be so cute!

I really like Frank's picture at the top. He is very handsome. I really like the shape of his head.


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Well I just brought home 2 baby Angoras! A female named star far left of the photo and a male named furby far right of the photo! More photos to come soon when they settle in!


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 17, 2012)

Here they are. 
Meet Star the breeder clipped hair on her face so she could see lol she was fuzzier before.










And Furby!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm absolutely thrilled for you. What a beautiful, handsome pair to start your rabbitry. 

You are now like me, waiting for our babies to grow up and make babies of their own.

Will be watching and cheering you, Star and Furby on!

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations.

PS -- I assume your topic's title is a play on words of linsey-wooly, the fabric used by the colonists, a combination of linen & wool.


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone! They are adorable I cant believe they are mine. Now I just need to find one more male and female. LakeCondo wrote:


> Congratulations.
> 
> PS -- I assume your topic's title is a play on words of linsey-wooly, the fabric used by the colonists, a combination of linen & wool.



No the blog is just my name and woolie since Angoras have wool.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 18, 2012)

Love the name! 

So you are going to get another male and female? Have any idea what you are looking for other than Angora? Love Furby's coloring? Or are you going to go white like Star? Can't wait to hear when you find your new male and female.

K


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes I am planning on getting another male and female. I am focusing on wool length, texture, rabbit's personality, also I am going to try to breed rabbits that don't mat as easily. There was a lovely buck but I could tell just by meeting him that he matted easily so I picked Furby instead. I am also looking for good color saturation and body type. I am in contact with a breeder from Arkansas who is traveling to Georgia in April and can bring me a baby or two! I am so excited! I might just purchase a female for now and let the three I have grow out a little before finding another buck. It was perfect timing. He just had several litters and just happens to be traveling to Atlanta. He has some beautiful rabbits too.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 19, 2012)

You will be one busy rabbit groomer. lol Do you spin the wool from these guys too.


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 19, 2012)

No I don't but I would like to learn. I do harvest them and sell the wool on ebay.


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 20, 2012)

Everyone got new photos today!

Frank excuse him he is stained because he is forever digging holes! 









Pumpkin 













Cottonball who at almost 5 months is smaller than my 11 week old babies lol













Furby!

















And finally Star


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 22, 2012)

Meet the new baby i'm going to get in april. She is a cute little thing. She only has half a butterfly though. Her sister had a whole butterfly but she is already spoken for.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 23, 2012)

You new baby is a cutie! I bet you can't wait to get her home in April. 

I love the half butterfly. Make her looks unique! She's is beautiful! 

Boy you are going to have some beautiful babies in your future. 

Am truly excited for you! 

K


----------



## Samara (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to have to do some "butterfly" googling!

 She's a cutie!


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks! I am in love with her markings. She will make some beautiful babies. Especially when crossed with Furby who has a lot of neat colors in his pedigree. Samara, the butterfly is the nose marking. Here is her sister who has a full\ butterfly





Here is her other sister with a half butterfly on the opposite side





and side view of the baby I chose





here is the entire litter, whats funny is they are all does 4 black and 3 broken


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 25, 2012)

I have decided to go ahead and add another buck to the mix. He will be eventually matched with Star. He is a pearl blue very cute little guy. His birthdate was 2/24 so he will be a little over 6 weeks at time of pickup. The female was born on 2/21 so she will be almost 7 weeks old.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations! He is gorgeous! I love his coloring! 

Wishing you all the luck! Your Foundation is really coming together for your Rabbitry. 

Can't wait to see what comes out of the nest box for you!

K

BTW, did you name him yet?


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks! I can't wait either. I'm so excited about these two. I haven't named either yet, still thinking about names. Any suggestions?


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 25, 2012)

*LindseyG wrote: *


> Thanks! I can't wait either. I'm so excited about these two. I haven't named either yet, still thinking about names. Any suggestions?


No, they are yours. The name will come in time when you spend more time with them. Ours are based on Harry Potter, expect our rescue. Willard's name was just a name that popped into my Husband's head. He saw this bunny and the name was there.

You'll figure it out. I don't think there is a time line or time limit on figuring out a name. Baby boy, Handsome, My little Man works temporarily. 

Bunnies I have found don't recognize names. They recognize the tone of your voice.

Very simplistic animal. 

Have fun. You should be the one to decide. Just my opinion.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 25, 2012)

It doesn't hurt to get suggestions & discard all if you wish.

I see some of your other rabbits' names are based on their coloring. so how about Dusk or Dusty for the blue grey one & Splotches or Zebra for the black & white one.


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you! Yes i'm sure a name will come to me one day. I have 13 days to think of one. 
Well little furby is now bald. I plucked him yesterday and he now has only his short new coat. I will post pictures later. He had about 3 1/2 inches of beautiful hair all over. It should grow in even longer in his next coat. 










his sister star is next her hair is about 4 inches and so beautiful and white.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 27, 2012)

Someone is going to have fun with that fur making it into something nice. 

And the bunnies, must be feeling really good right now. What a lot of fur. That's great! Really nice. 

K

BTW, would love to see what they look like now. But then again I saw your Pumpkin after her plucking of fur. Just a regular bunny and it must be neat watching the new fur come in.


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Karen, I think they feel much better too, all that wool must make them hot. I'll take pictures today, I wanted to wait till they were both plucked and now they are, I am amazed at the amount of hair that came off of both of them, Star had the most.


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are the photos of my herd today that I just took. 
Star sporting her goofy looking hair after I plucked her, She was sensitive around her legs so I left the hair on them lol she looks silly. 
I dissapprove of that camera













And furby who is gorgeous even when he is bald













And my little group of 3 who I love. It's amazing how they all love each other, they are always cuddled together and grooming each other, such an odd combination of sizes and breeds but they still get along. 





the other two have made Frank the flemmie more brave





Cottonball's hair is growing back in very fast after he was plucked less than 2 months ago. 





Pumpkin my beauty queen inside and out









cute little dude (its still hard calling him a boy lol, I was so used to him being a girl)





cuddle time

























Pumpkins beautiful satin wool


----------



## Toady (Mar 27, 2012)

What a beautiful bunch of bunnies!!! The fleece looks so lovely and soft!


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you! They are very soft and sweet. I just love my woolie babies. Well just 11 days till I bring my new babies home! I can't wait.

Check out the webcam, the litter on the bottom with the blue momma has my little buck in it. 
http://www.thefairhare.com/?page_id=576


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting the Bunny Cam. That was really neat to see!

K

BTW, it must be close to feeding time. They were all lined up looking out.


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you. I love watching the babies, they are so cute and are getting super fluffy now. All my rabbits are doing great. I am beginning to learn the two new ones personalities. Star is very sweet and curious, Furby just goes with the flow. lol I got some stacking cages today and set them up. I am all ready for my new arrivals! only 7 more days!


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 1, 2012)

I bet you are excited. 

How's your Solid Blue Buck doing? Did you figure out a name for that little guy?

K


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 1, 2012)

I dont have him yet. He is coming home at the same time as the broken female from the same breeder. the suspence is killing me. Haha


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 1, 2012)

*LindseyG wrote: *


> I dont have him yet. He is coming home at the same time as the broken female from the same breeder. the suspence is killing me. Haha


Sorry, was so excited for you when you posted pic of that Gorgeous boy, didn't read properly.

Hoping these days go by fast for you so you can get your new girl and boy home and settled in.

K


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you Karen, that's ok, I understand the confusion. They are both precious babies, I just can't wait to bring them home.


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 5, 2012)

Only 3 more days! I am so excited! Today I received my Rabbi Tatt tattoo gun in the mail. I went ahead and tattooed pumpkin and Star since they weren't tattooed yet. It went pretty well. Pumpkin was a good girl the whole time. I had to wrap star up in a towel though she was fine afterwards and forgave me when I brought her a treat. lol I got weights on the two of them while they were in here since I got a new scale. Pumpkin is 4.86 lbs and star is 3.9 lbs. She is pretty big for a 12 week old! I will get weights on the others soon too. Everyone is doing well. Frank seems to be coming out of his shell a little more. He lets me get close to him now and rub his nose every once in a while Pumpkin and Cottonball are really helping him come out of his shell and realize humans aren't so bad.


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 5, 2012)

Also I just discovered the reason for me sexing cottonball wrong which I've never done with a bunny as old as him. He has a split penis. It also makes him pee on himself so I have to keep the hair on the underside of his tail, legs, and belly shaved so he doesnt pee on himself. Its good he was neutered since I have no pedigree or history on him he could also pass this fault down to his offspring.


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 9, 2012)

Babies are here if you didn't see the other thread. They are just precious and sweet. Even sweeter than Furby and Star. I am in love already. Here are some pics I took today and I also weighed them today. The buck is 1.2 lbs and the doe is 1.95 lbs. They are so tiny and cute! 
side by side













buckling













I love how one of his ears has tipped over but the other hasn't yet. 





Doe


----------



## candykittten (Apr 9, 2012)

Soo fluffeh! Do you own any clothing spun from their wool? They are all super cute and happy looking


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Apr 15, 2012)

Have you got names for the two new additions?! They are to die for! SO cute.


----------



## MrsMarshmellow (Apr 17, 2012)

Lindsey - I'm looking for an angora or pair for wool and to possibly breed in the future. I'm a couple of hours away with you in Chattanooga. Can you tell me where you got your Angoras or if you are selling them yet? I've been stuck on finding somewhere to purchase them. Thanks!


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 19, 2012)

I just saw your post mrsmarshmellow. I will pm you the information. My babies are now almost 8 weeks, they are still doing great. Here is little Molly taken a few days ago with my phone, i'll get a picture of Lucky soon too.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 20, 2012)

Molly is really beautiful. Her ears! And love her markings. Luna's are really looking like that as her hair grows. Love the shadings. 

How's Lucky doing? Hope all is well and the "escape" wasn't too hard on him. 

How's Pumpkin, Star, Cottonball and Furby doing? And your sweet Frank?

Hope all is going well!

K


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyone is doing great! Furby is definitely becoming all boy, he sprays and has his marbles already. Star is very skittish and always has been so i'm working with her. It doesn't help that I have to groom her pretty frequently, I think that makes her more scared of me.  Little Lucky is such a sweet and outgoing rabbit. His poops are all solid and he seems very healthy, growing like a weed but he is still much smaller than Molly. 
Pumpkin and Cotton's coats have grown out a lot. I think i'm going to shave cotton down soon or at least trim his face, he can't even see and I think that makes him a little skittish and not as outgoing as he used to be. He is a big boy now he has grown a lot since his neuter. Whats funny is the person who gave him to the pet store where I found him told the owner he was a year old. Yeah right he has tripled in size since I got him! Frank is loving all the attention of the other two, they are inseparable and he is becoming more and more curious of me. He will let me pet his nose sometimes. Pumpkin is her same sweet self. She loves attention of any kind and gets jealous when I pet the other bunnies. She has such a huge personality.


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 20, 2012)

Some new photos of the gang. 
Handsome Furby





his chest is damp because I used a baby wipe on him to get some poop out of his fur





Star hid behind her toy poor baby is very skittish. 





Little Lucky with his haircut lol he looks funny but still cute









size difference





Pumpkin is such a diva









She is not impressed with cotton trying to lay on her 





Frank


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am in love with your babies!!! All of them. I think English angora's are so intriguing. I watch youtube videos of them and its almost like watching a real life ewok hopping around. I have been doing so much reading and research preparing for the one we are to be bringing home this weekend.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the recent pics. Furby's coloring is lovely. And Lucky, I just love that face. lol 

Pumpkin still is a gorgeous diva. And Frank, what a cutie. 

Definitely a difference with size between Molly and Lucky. I wonder if he's just going to be a small buck or have a growing spurt and pass Molly. 

K


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 20, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Thanks for sharing the recent pics. Furby's coloring is lovely. And Lucky, I just love that face. lol
> 
> Pumpkin still is a gorgeous diva. And Frank, what a cutie.
> 
> ...



I gotta say furby is my favorite. He is just stunning.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 21, 2012)

*melbaby80 wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing the recent pics. Furby's coloring is lovely. And Lucky, I just love that face. lol
> ...



Yea, I love that coloring on rabbits. Lindsey really has a nice array of colors in her breeding program. Can't wait to see what she gets once she feels her does are ready. 

K


----------



## candykittten (Apr 22, 2012)

Frank <3 He reminds me of my Anthony!


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Everyone is doing great. Sasha the new doe is all settled in it seems. She is very sweet and curious she loves her hay she likes to dig in it and get it caught in her hair. Here is a pic of her in case you didn't see the other thread. She is already shedding a little but i'm going to keep her brushed and blown out for probably another two weeks before I pluck her just so I can enjoy one in full coat.




little Lucky is now 2.07 lbs he so he has gained almost a lb since I got him. I don't think that is enough but I am doing all I can with his unlimited pellets and hay and a half cup of calf manna. I did switch over to a 18% from a 16% protein pellet i'm hoping that will help put weight on him. 

Ms Molly is still almost double the size of Lucky and she is sweet, curious, and funny. She loves attention and loves to be petted. She lets you know she is there when you walk past the cages and just has to get her nose rub whenever you pass.

Furby is a sweet rabbit he is very curious, he doesn't really like to be picked up which makes grooming hard! He loves people though and loves being petted. 

Star is still skittish although she is curious about people she just doesn't want to be touched but if her food bowl is empty she lets you know by stomping your foot! 

Cottonball was shaved down about 5 days ago he looks like a little bald rat, poor guy, lol i'll work on getting pictures of him soon. 

Pumpkin is still her bratty sweet self. She chewed the corner off my phone case yesterday while it was in my back pocket little brat I didn't even know she was behind me. Her coat is nice and long and I will probably pluck her sometime next month. 

Frank is coming out of his shell a little more and loves his buddies. he let me pet him yesterday without hesitation.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 17, 2012)

I will have to get my angora kick through you!!! Dont think i could ever handle the maintence of one


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 18, 2012)

I just love the really fluffy bunnies they are absoulutly adorable!


----------



## LindseyG (Jul 8, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone. All the rabbits are doing great, we are surviving the heat. Star the REW doe is PREGNANT. She palpated positive and at this point just resting my hand on her belly I can feel the babies. She is due on the 15th. I can't wait! The daddy is Pancake who I haven't introduced here. He came from the same breeder as Sasha the doe right up there. He is Sasha's half brother. He is a chocolate tort and gorgeous and sweet. I found him on craigsist. He was won at a show auction and no longer wanted after a week.  When I saw that he came from my friend/sasha's breeder I just had to have him and I do not regret it. He is a SWEET rabbit. 
Currently he is my only Angora in full coat, I am growing him out for a show in charlotte, nc on august 4th. I can't wait.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 8, 2012)

He is gorgeous. Just love his soft coloring. Hoping for a Chocolate Tort from Neville and Luna. 

Congratulations on Star's pending litter. Hope all goes well, easy delivery and healthy kits.

So glad to hear all is well regarding the heat and your bunnies. What a battle for so many trying to care for their animals in this terrible heat. 

Stay cool. Stay safe. Please update. Would love to hear how it goes.

K


----------



## LindseyG (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you!! Star is still doing great. She built a nest today and pulled a little bit of fur. It's early though she isn't due till Saturday. I really can't wait to see these babies! I should get lots of colors from this cross as well. I think these two are the perfect match they should make some gorgeous babies. I can't wait to show off my first generation Wooly Wonders babies.


----------



## wendymac (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow! You've been busy!!! All of them are really nice, but I have to say that Furby's my favorite. Something about his face/eyes/ears makes me want to come and steal him.  Congrats on your upcoming litter. I can't wait to see all the beautiful babies! And good luck at your show...don't forget to take lots of pictures and let us know how you do.

And Frank...he's a hoot! In a few pictures he's as white as can be. Then you posted one and he looked cream. I thought you got another one until I read the caption. LOL


----------

